# Trying to find the right Ride bindings...



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

those are both really good bindings. spi's are more geared towards freeride, beta's are geared more towards freestyle so they will have more flex to them. i'd say choose between those based on which style you plan on pursuing more. if you want equal amounts of both styles... i'd probably go with spi's, but that's just me and i'm biased towards freeride. i think ride is a good choice though, i love my ride bindings.

i guarantee someone or a few someones will suggest rome bindings, if they havn't by the time it took me to type this.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

The Ride EX's! Kinda flexi high back but stiff enough on the heel strap, and right now they run for like $150 in sale so you cant go wrong!


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

yepod69 said:


> . I am trying to work out which ride bindings would be the best for me? I was looking at the beta movement and the spi. Can someone please help me? I am also open to suggestions.
> 
> Thanks


I've got the 07/08 Spi's as a replacement for stolen 05/06 Spi's.

90% of what I do is freeride and I'm always looking for the perfect carve. 

I love the 07/08's: 

stiff and long highback so you get great response, but still with enough flex that they don't get all twitchy at speed on hard corderoy. 

Nice wide padded ankle strap that keeps me snug, but without hot spots.

Convertible toe strap that stays where you put it, This may have more to do with the shape of your boot, but I've worn 3 different boots with that binding without any slippage.

I had heard stories about the ratchets being hard to undo and mine were for a few runs, but never a problem after that. Maybe the ladder teeth need to get slightly rounded off.

I have no idea what they're like in the park.

Buysnow,com had them for $159. I know you'll hear about the 390's, but IMO, you can't go too far wrong with Ride bindings or their customer service.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Snowjoe said:


> The Ride EX's! Kinda flexi high back but stiff enough on the heel strap, and right now they run for like $150 in sale so you cant go wrong!


ride EX's are $150 at full price. you could find them for a lot cheaper than that. they are around the middle range for ride's bindings, for price and quality. that's what i have and i really like em.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

i would look into the EX or the RX. the spi just seems a bit stiff for park stuff, but others may disagree. personally i think the ex/rx would be your best bet if you want a good all-around binding. i've ridden a pair of SPis as well this season and i like them a lot, but i'm primarily a freeride guy. i've hit a couple jumps with them in the park, but nothing to write home to mom about so i can't really give you much insight into that.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

I've heard good thing about the betas... I've got a pair coming next week, but won't be able to tell you how they are for a few months...

Snowboard Bindings On Sale: TruSnow.com

$125 for Betas, 75 for EX.


----------

